# DuraClick ..........



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 22, 2021)

EDC Braided Polymer blanks all finished and waiting to have fittings installed.
These blanks have a great tactile feel to them!
Les


----------



## jrista (Nov 22, 2021)

Just curious...is this something you sell? They look great! I saw some of your pens made with them a while back, and they looked superb.


----------



## mark james (Nov 22, 2021)

Les, I have always admired your braids - very well done!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 23, 2021)

jrista said:


> Just curious...is this something you sell? They look great! I saw some of your pens made with them a while back, and they looked superb.


Mark,
I do sell these for requested styles of pen / fountain kits.
Message me if interested,
Les


----------

